# largar



## reka39

Hello! Is 'largar' is simply a synonym of 'deixar'? For example, is it the same thing to say 'largar os estudos' and 'deixar os estudos' (leave compulsory secundary education)? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hello! Is 'largar' is simply a synonym of 'deixar'? For example, is it the same thing to say 'largar os estudos' and 'deixar os estudos' (leave compulsory secundary education)? Thanks!


Largar significa soltar das mãos, mas também significa abandonar, deixar, desistir.

Eu larguei a bolsa sobre a mesa.
O menino largou minha mão e saiu correndo.


Ela largou o marido.
Eu larguei o emprego.
Menino, larga de dizer bobagens!


----------



## thdiass

Anaczz está correto! Mas, eu ainda acrescentaria um outro sentido, mais restrito, para o verbo. "Largar" também pode significar, em contextos esportivos, "iniciar", "dar a partida", "dar a largada".


----------



## reka39

thdiass said:


> "dar a partida", "dar a largada".




What does it mean? Is that like when a team is tired and 'leaves' the other team to play?


----------



## thdiass

reka39, both expressions are related to "begin" or "initiate". In a running or race competition - like F1, Indy or Nascar - we use the expression "dar a largada" to reffer to the act of initiate the race (ex. A luz verde dá a largada). Metaphorically, we can say that someone or something started doing something that will take some time to get accomplished (ex. A prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro deu a largada na preparação do carnaval).

"Dar a partida" has a close meaning, but we (I'm from São Paulo) don't use it for sportif context. We use it for motors. When I get in to my car, I have to fasten the belt and "dar a partida" (i.e. turn it on to begin to use it). We also use it for big machines like a tractor, and airplaine or the industry machines.

When I noticed you're Italian, I asked my beloved wife - who's the best and most beautiful italian teacher in Brazil - how can we can translate "dar a largada" e "dar a partida" to Italian. She told me "avviare la machina" is used in Italy and it perfectly covers the meaning for "dar a partida do carro". For "dar a largada", she'd use a more general verb like "cominciare". Is there any more specific?


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> What does it mean? Is that like when a team is tired and 'leaves' the other team to play?



Em Portugal usa-se _'dar a partida' _no sentido de dar o sinal para o início de uma corrida (de atletas ou de veículos) ou no de dar o sinal de saída de meios de transporte (_'O chefe da estação deu a partida ao combóio'_). Pode usar-se '_largada_' quando um conjunto de pessoas, animais ou veículos inicia o movimento (_'largada de touros'_, _'largada de pombos', 'largada dos barcos_ (para uma regata)', _'largada dos automóveis' _(para uma corrida)), implicando '_largar_' a ideia de '_soltar_', _'libertar',_ como se até esse momento estivessem retidos/presos (como, de facto, estão antes de uma corrida se iniciar). Não obstante _'dar a largada' _não é muito frequente por cá.


----------



## reka39

thdiass said:


> reka39, both expressions are related to "begin" or "initiate". In a running or race competition - like F1, Indy or Nascar - we use the expression "dar a largada" to reffer to the act of initiate the race (ex. A luz verde dá a largada). Metaphorically, we can say that someone or something started doing something that will take some time to get accomplished (ex. A prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro deu a largada na preparação do carnaval).
> 
> For "dar a largada", she'd use a more general verb like "cominciare". Is there any more specific?



I would say 'dare il fischio d'inizio' (referee, football)M and 'dare il via' (GP, sailing) -but perhaps there are more accurate expressions.


----------



## reka39

Ok, so generally speaking 'largar' has more meaning than 'deixar'. What about 'largar dinheiro'? Does it mean 'spend excessively' ot is that only 'to spend'? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Não é uma expressão comum "largar dinheiro" e *não *significa gastar demais.

Consigo pensar em:

Se você continuar a largar dinheiro jogado por aí ainda vai ser roubado.
significa "deixar em qualquer lugar"


----------



## thdiass

Yes, "largar" is not only "deixar".

"Largar dinheiro"? It's a little hard for me to think of a situation in which I'd use that. It certainly doesn't mean "spend" (gastar) or "spend excessively" (gastar muito, torrar dinheiro). Maybe "deixei muito dinheiro naquela loja" (I left lots of moneys in that store) works, but It's a little odd for me.

Trying to figure out a situation for "largar dinheiro", I've got to this. If I'm home and I'm in a hurry to go to work because I'm late, I'd carelessly leave the money on the table for my wife to go to the supermarket. In an odd situation like this one, I'd use "largar o dinheiro sobre a mesa" for "leave the money carelessly".


----------



## Alderamin

Ora aqui está um "bom (mau) exemplo" de _largar dinheiro_:
_Farto de *largar dinheiro* para não o ver de volta. Quero o meu dinheiro de volta e já, chega de alimentar esquemas de pirâmide. Damos dinheiro fundo perdido neste momento!!!! Prefiro investi-lo eu e borrifar-me para o estado do mesmo modo que ele se borrifa para mim._
http://www.ionline.pt/dinheiro/seguranca-social-descontos-dos-contribuintes-ja-nao-cobrem-reformas
Aqui "largar" significa como que entregar ou dar de mão beijada algo (dinheiro) para as mãos de alguém.

PS: Não deixa de ser uma despesa.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Thank you for your help. I got thdiass's example but not alderamin's one.


----------



## Alderamin

reka39 said:


> Hello! Thank you for your help. I got thdiass's example but not alderamin's one.



Não é, de facto, um bom exemplo  mas não deixa de ser dinheiro que sai do bolso e quando se paga alguma despesa também não deixa de ser "deixada" a alguém.


----------



## reka39

thdiass said:


> "deixei muito dinheiro naquela loja" (I left lots of moneys in that store) works, but It's a little odd for me.



How would you say that in Portuguese? In a natural way? Thanks!


----------



## reka39

If a grandfather leaves some pocketmoney to his nephew, would you say 'largar dinheiro'? thanks!


----------



## Galaego

reka39 said:


> How would you say that in Portuguese? In a natural way? Thanks!



"Deixei/larguei muito dinheiro naquela loja." Both sound natural. They would both be used in the same way as "I left lots of money in that store".
"Largar", when applied to money, gives me a sense of not being pleasant for "the one who lets go of the money" (aquele que larga o dinheiro).

Também, "largar o dinheiro na mesa" soa mal. Também soaria mal "larguei o dinheiro no armário". Porque a mesa e o armário são objectos.
No entanto, "larguei o dinheiro no bosque" ou "larguei o dinheiro na sala" soa bem, por serem espaços.


----------



## thdiass

According to what Alderamim said, there are differences between Brazilian and European Portuguese. I'm Brazilian, so I'm talking about Brazilian Portuguese.

To say, in a natural way, "I left lots of money in that store" (meaning that I spent a lot of money there), I'd say: Gastei muito dinheiro naquela loja. In a very informal way, I'd say: Torrei uma grana (preta) naquela loja.

In the grandfather case, I'd use "deixar". "Largar", in this context (there are others, like sports or machines) means "let carelessly, without much attention". Ex. O susto a fez largar a bandeja.


----------



## Guigo

thdiass said:


> According to what Alderamim said, there are differences between Brazilian and European Portuguese. I'm Brazilian, so I'm talking about Brazilian Portuguese.



_Largar_ here in *Pindorama* can also mean _soltar_: to release, to set free, to quit, to let go.

'_Larga, larga!_', people saying to a policeman who's grabbing a person without reason.

'_Ele largou o emprego_', he quit his job.

'_Larga d'eu_', leave me alone! (used in mockery, after a TV character).

'_Maria largou a bomba: estou grávida!_', 

Hmmm, _largar_ is used as a slang for some physiological function.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> If a grandfather leaves some pocketmoney to his nephew, would you say 'largar dinheiro'? thanks!



Não, reka.
'Deixou dinheiro', é a forma usual.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Não, reka.
> 'Deixou dinheiro', é a forma usual.



_'Largar dinheiro', _no meu entender, é gastar dinheiro de forma injustificada e, sobretudo, para nada, sem proveito. Quem diz que _'larga_' dinheiro seu está manifestamente a queixar-se.


----------



## reka39

Galaego said:


> Também, "largar o dinheiro na mesa" soa mal. Também soaria mal "larguei o dinheiro no armário". Porque a mesa e o armário são objectos.
> No entanto, "larguei o dinheiro no bosque" ou "larguei o dinheiro na sala" soa bem, por serem espaços.



Why doesn't it sound natural to use this verb with reference to an object? Thanks!


----------

